# Park Car vs Regular Sleeper Car



## Railroad Bill (Jul 6, 2014)

We are plotting a trip from Toronto to Halifax and wondering what the advantages/disadvantages to having a room in the Park car vs. one of the regular sleepers? There is a Park large room for 2 available at a price that is about $75 less than a cabin for two in one of the other cars. I know the Park car is a very nice car but with all the traffic using this car for viewing from all the sleepers, is there a lot of noise in the hallway? Would it be better to have a sleeper in one of the other cars and just go up to the Park car when you want?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 6, 2014)

I didn’t notice any excessive noise when I had a Cabin for 2 in the Park Car on my 4 night trip between Toronto and Vancouver last winter.

On the Ocean, a Cabin for 2 in one of the other cars** will be in a Renaissance Sleeper.......and IMHO the best of both worlds: The quiet, smooth riding Ren equipment......then just make your way to the Park Car for the view.

**occasionally VIA will run a Budd Chateau Sleeper ahead of the Park Car if additional capacity is required.

And on all my trips on the Ocean......I’ve never found the Park to be excessively busy or noisy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 6, 2014)

NS VIA Fan is very knowledgeable about VIA equipment but in my experience you can't beat the larger bedrooms in the Park Car plus you are right there in the Social Center of the Train without having to walk (sometimes a long way),between your sleeper and the Park car! Of course you will have to walk to/ from the Diner but with the wonderful food a little exercise is good!

IIMO you just can't beat the Budd Equipment even though the Rens are nice, having a Lounge and Dome right in your car is the way to roll, best of both worlds!


----------



## chakk (Jul 6, 2014)

Having rode the Canadian last February in an upper berth in an open section, I would suggest you take the bedroom in the Park car instead of a bedroom in a Manor sleeper. Definitely worth the proximity to the dome and to the bullet lounge. You won't be hearing the traffic outside the door.


----------



## railiner (Jul 7, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> NS VIA Fan is very knowledgeable about VIA equipment but in my experience you can't beat the larger bedrooms in the Park Car plus you are right there in the Social Center of the Train without having to walk (sometimes a long way),between your sleeper and the Park car! Of course you will have to walk to/ from the Diner but with the wonderful food a little exercise is good!
> 
> IIMO you just can't beat the Budd Equipment even though the Rens are nice, having a Lounge and Dome right in your car is the way to roll, best of both worlds!


Have to agree with Jim on this....If you are in your room, and find thru your window, you are at a particularly interesting location, you can quickly run up to the dome for a great, all around view....


----------

